
How to estimate Covid-19 infectiouness in the French contact tracing app - programLyrique
https://hal.inria.fr/hal-02641630/
======
programLyrique
And in the source code: [https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19/robert-
server/-/blob/fea...](https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19/robert-
server/-/blob/feat-scoring-algorithm-v2/robert-server-
batch/src/main/java/fr/gouv/stopc/robert/server/batch/service/impl/ScoringStrategyV2ServiceImpl.java#L110)

